# independence - what is it about



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

My WAW, married 12 years, separated for 9 months, no OM:

Stated that she enjoys her independence during this time of separation. Freedom to come and go, spend time with girlfriends, and enjoy hobbies, interests.

So far, I absolutely know, there is no OM. So, what is it about this "single life" that she enjoys more than us as a married couple?

Is it an absence of guilt and misery (past few years) in the M that she relishes in?

Is it knowing that the children are well-adjusted and having fun on my days/nights?

What would open her mind to the possibility of us and R and yet, remaining happy with new and existing friend time, hobbies, etc.?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Jay,

Are you doing the 180 with her? You should be since it will allow you to detach and get on with your life since it seems that she is getting on with hers


----------

